# confused about trills



## iowaplayer

i've been talking with a friend about the trills in edvard grieg's anitra's dance.

he's telling me that some of the trills in the first section are whole tone trills while others are half-tone trills.

as best i can tell from three different sheet music sources, all the trills in the first section are half-tone trills.

can someone please resolve this for me?

thanks in advance 

iowaplayer


----------



## emiellucifuge

Im just checking my score which is the Eulenburg edition.

All the trills are normal, but remember: in C Major, a trill on E only goes up half a tone to F, and the same with B to C. These trills do occur in the score.


----------



## PianoMan

Yeah, I agree with emiellucifuge. I looked over the orchestral score as well, and the trills are definitely done within the key signature. So, since you are in A Minor, you should not be doing a trill with anything but two white keys in this particular piece. If Grieg wanted you to do only half-step trills, he would have included some little flat signs above his a few of his trill marks.


----------



## Natalie31747

Do you start the trill on the chord? I have heard these done different ways.


----------



## gardibolt

While I don't think the practice is entirely consistent, my understanding is that one typically starts above the note being trilled.


----------

